# My touchpad does not work the multi touch.

## dgiorgio

My touchpad does not work the multi touch.

Only simple functions, only left and right click and double-click is working.

KDE returned an error message "No touchpad found".

----------

## MarioCorleone

Post output of

```
lspci && lspci -k
```

As well as

```
lsusb
```

----------

## dgiorgio

 *Quote:*   

> # lspci -knn
> 
> 00:00.0 Host bridge [0600]: Intel Corporation 3rd Gen Core processor DRAM Controller [8086:0154] (rev 09)
> 
>         Subsystem: Samsung Electronics Co Ltd 3rd Gen Core processor DRAM Controller [144d:c0e7]
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> # lsusb
> 
> Bus 002 Device 003: ID 8087:07da Intel Corp. 
> 
> Bus 002 Device 002: ID 8087:0024 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub
> ...

 

----------

## dgiorgio

My wireless mouse receiver.

 *Quote:*   

> Bus 001 Device 003: ID 046d:c52f Logitech, Inc. Unifying Receiver
> 
> 

 

my notebook

http://www.samsung.com/br/support/model/NP670Z5E-XD2BR

----------

## dgiorgio

I activated the option and it worked.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>   │ Symbol: MOUSE_PS2_ELANTECH [=y]                                                                                               │  
> 
>   │ Type  : boolean                                                                                                               │  
> ...

 

----------

